# My zoo's



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just messin around again in the salt tank-Here is the results...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Envious...thats gorgeous man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Much appreciated Sir....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

good photo, that looks like a very healthy colony to boot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> good photo, that looks like a very healthy colony to boot


Thanks-It takes a whole back corner of a 40 brdr


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

is that growing right off the coral? very nice by the way.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

viralmouser said:


> *is that growing right off the coral?* very nice by the way.


























?????????????


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

well I only ask because I'm not sure, I have never had a salt water tank before.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

viralmouser said:


> well I only ask because I'm not sure, I have never had a salt water tank before.


zooanthids are coral and they grow like a mat on the live rock..

this picture can give you an idea of what they look like growing on rock with the polyp open and closed eventually they grow until they form a complete mat aka "colony' over the rock like what ak's got


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Nismo....


----------

